# Matthijs De Ligt



## 7vinte (17 Aprile 2019)

Clamoroso non ci sia un topic su di lui. Semplicemente straordinario, fantastico, indescrivibile. 70 milioni ce li metterei domani. Ho perso gli aggettivi. Classe '99.


----------



## Black (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamoroso non ci sia un topic su di lui. Semplicemente straordinario, fantastico, indescrivibile. 70 milioni ce li metterei domani. Ho perso gli aggettivi. Classe '99.



70M da dare solo per la gioia che ci ha regalato ieri sera! 
grazie ancora


----------



## Heaven (17 Aprile 2019)

Next big thing. Non ci sono aggettivi per descriverlo...


----------



## 7vinte (17 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> 70M da dare solo per la gioia che ci ha regalato ieri sera!
> grazie ancora



Ah, quella non ha prezzo


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamoroso non ci sia un topic su di lui. Semplicemente straordinario, fantastico, indescrivibile. 70 milioni ce li metterei domani. Ho perso gli aggettivi. Classe '99.



Giocatore straordinario. Della pasta dei Maldini o Ramos.

Come stile di gioco ricorda tanto Stam. Ieri ha giocato in uno contro uno con CR7 per tutta la partita, difendendo spesso in inferiorità numerica, mai in difficoltà né in campo aperto né nello stretto. 
L'unico errore su calcio piazzato.

Con lui e Van Djik in difesa e De Jong davanti non sorprende che l'Olanda sia rinata negli ultimi mesi.

Per me è un giocatore senza prezzo, come De Jong. Purtroppo inarrivabile per noi, a quanto sembra.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Diventerà uno dei più grandi della storia


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Diventerà uno dei più grandi della storia



O adesso.. diventerà forte sicuramente. Da qui a far la storia alla Maldini, Baresi, Ramos, Piquè ne passano almeno 3 o 4 Champions.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> O adesso.. diventerà forte sicuramente. Da qui a far la storia alla Maldini, Baresi, Ramos, Piquè ne passano almeno 3 o 4 Champions.



Cof Cof Cof......Nesta.....


----------



## Kayl (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamoroso non ci sia un topic su di lui. Semplicemente straordinario, fantastico, indescrivibile. 70 milioni ce li metterei domani. Ho perso gli aggettivi. Classe '99.



Van Dijk è costato 94 milioni e non aveva ancora fatto niente, con 70 milioni ti fa l'autografo su un calzino.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamoroso non ci sia un topic su di lui. Semplicemente straordinario, fantastico, indescrivibile. 70 milioni ce li metterei domani. Ho perso gli aggettivi. Classe '99.



70? Se valutate Romangoli 70 dunque l'olandese vale minimo 100 visto che gioca una semifinale di cl, cosa che Romangoli probabilmente non farà mai (se rimane nel Milan).


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> O adesso.. diventerà forte sicuramente. Da qui a far la storia alla Maldini, Baresi, Ramos, Piquè ne passano almeno 3 o 4 Champions.



ha 19 anni e tutto il tempo davanti, già adesso si vede che è di un'altra stoffa


----------



## gabri65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> O adesso.. diventerà forte sicuramente. Da qui a far la storia alla Maldini, Baresi, Ramos, Piquè ne passano almeno 3 o 4 Champions.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cof Cof Cof......Nesta.....



Giusto. Nesta arte difensiva pura. Ramos è un macellaio che sa segnare di testa, e Piquè lo vedo più un tipo alla Bonucci, sopravvalutatissimo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Aprile 2019)

Fortissimo. La sua valutazione credo che ormai si aggiri sui 100 milioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> O adesso.. diventerà forte sicuramente. Da qui a far la storia alla Maldini, Baresi, Ramos, Piquè ne passano almeno 3 o 4 Champions.



La strada è lunghissima ma la pasta è quella buona.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Aprile 2019)

L'ho scoperto due anni fa, quando l'Ajax ha incontrato il Lione in Europa League. La coppia di centrale era De Ligt Davidson Sanchez.

A 17 anni si è bevuto Lacazette and co. Un roc.

E vero che ricorda Jaap Stam. Grandissimo fisico , grande lettura del gioco abinati ad una sicurezza tecnica tutta olandese.

Già promesso al Barca da mesi. Mi sa che i blaugrana hanno fatto 2 affaroni con De Jong e De ligt.

Altro calcio altro sport...


----------



## Snake (17 Aprile 2019)

L'ha già preso il Barca, peraltro grande scaltrezza nel prendere sia lui che De Jong prima che i prezzi potessero schizzare dopo le ultime performance


----------



## 7vinte (17 Aprile 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> L'ha già preso il Barca, peraltro grande scaltrezza nel prendere sia lui che De Jong prima che i prezzi potessero schizzare dopo le ultime performance



Non l'hanno ancora preso cmq. Pare ci sia anche il Bayern


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Aprile 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> L'ha già preso il Barca, peraltro grande scaltrezza nel prendere sia lui che De Jong prima che i prezzi potessero schizzare dopo le ultime performance



Due colpacci, che si aggiungono a quello di Arthur, preso a Gennaio. Direi che stanno ricostruendo nella maniera giusta


----------



## Snake (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non l'hanno ancora preso cmq. Pare ci sia anche il Bayern



matrimonio scritto da mesi, lui vuole andare lì, il Bayern poi ha già speso 80 mil per Hernandez dell'Atletico.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> matrimonio scritto da mesi, lui vuole andare lì, il Bayern poi ha già speso 80 mil per Hernandez dell'Atletico.



Ne hanno spesi anche 30 per Pavard e una 70ina per Warner.
I soldi non sarebbero un problema per il Bayern.
Vedremo. Per ora De Ligt dice di non aver firmato con nessuno e di non volerci pensare adesso...


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non l'hanno ancora preso cmq. Pare ci sia anche il Bayern



Tra l'altro De Ligt è unico anche fuori dal campo.
Ho visto di recente un'intervista a Heitinga, allenatore delle giovanili dell'Ajax e ha raccontato episodi interessanti. Sembra uno con comportamento maniacale oltre che leader assoluto nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamoroso non ci sia un topic su di lui. Semplicemente straordinario, fantastico, indescrivibile. 70 milioni ce li metterei domani. Ho perso gli aggettivi. Classe '99.



Questo è il vero mostro del Ajax.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamoroso non ci sia un topic su di lui. Semplicemente straordinario, fantastico, indescrivibile. 70 milioni ce li metterei domani. Ho perso gli aggettivi. Classe '99.



Sarebbe il caso di fiondarsi almeno su Andersen della samp (classe 96) prima che divenga anche lui troppo costoso.
De ligt impressionante!!!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2019)

Per me andrà al Barca. Il legame tra le due società è forte da decenni. La stessa filosofia del bel giuoco al barca è stata portata dagli olandesi dell' Ajax (a partire da Johann Cruiff). E' la destinazione naturale di ogni giocatore dell' Ajax da decenni


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non l'hanno ancora preso cmq. Pare ci sia anche il Bayern



Insisto. Il Barcellona l'ha già preso. Ma essendo il leader, il capitano dei Lancieri, non vogliono ufficalizzare il suo acquisto.


----------



## bmb (17 Aprile 2019)

Bel difensorone che prenderei ieri.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile, fenomeno vero


----------



## iceman. (2 Maggio 2019)

L'olanda ha la coppia di centrali più forte in assoluto.

De ligt- V.Dijk


----------



## numero 3 (2 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamoroso non ci sia un topic su di lui. Semplicemente straordinario, fantastico, indescrivibile. 70 milioni ce li metterei domani. Ho perso gli aggettivi. Classe '99.


Io lo aperto il 24 gennaio 2018...MATT DE LIGHT..ma era già fuori portata per noi come già scrissero alcuni utenti adesso sarebbe fantascienza .


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2019)

Fortissimo. Non gli manca nulla. Quando hai un difensore talmente forte da concederti di giocare l'uno contro uno dietro hai enormi vantaggi nello sviluppo del gioco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

ok al posto di caldara si può prendere. 

alzi la squadra di 15 metri


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il caso di fiondarsi almeno su Andersen della samp (classe 96) prima che divenga anche lui troppo costoso.
> De ligt impressionante!!!!




... perchè su milan world ci arriviamo sempre prima di tutto e tutti.
Anzi, ci copiano pure!!!!!


----------



## Heaven (27 Ottobre 2019)

Anche De Ligt nominato nei top 30 per il pallone d’oro essendo giovane sta dimostrato di dover passare dei periodi di difficoltà per crescere, come è normale che sia. Da noi invece Piatek, Paqueta ed a breve mi immagino anche Leao al primo periodo di difficoltà verranno scaricati da chiunque ed etichettati come bidoni.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Clamoroso non ci sia un topic su di lui. Semplicemente straordinario, fantastico, indescrivibile. 70 milioni ce li metterei domani. Ho perso gli aggettivi. Classe '99.



Sta facendo male , ma non può essere che chi viene fuori da l'Ajax e come i giocatori che vengono fuori dall'Atalanta?


----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo male , ma non può essere che chi viene fuori da l'Ajax e come i giocatori che vengono fuori dall'Atalanta?



Non so. 
I giocatori del Atalanta vengono esaltati dal collettivo, dal organizzazione. 
Invece de Ligt ad Amsterdam giocava praticamente a uomo. Non era la tattica che lo faceva sembrare un fenomeno. Era proprio lui e le sue caratteristiche 
Pero chiaramente ad un età così giovane il salto Olanda Italia e difficile per tantissime cose. Ambientamento, famiglia, amici, nuova lingua, la signorina se già ce l'aveva e tantissime altre cose... Sopratutto il cambio tattico.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non so.
> I giocatori del Atalanta vengono esaltati dal collettivo, dal organizzazione.
> Invece de Ligt ad Amsterdam giocava praticamente a uomo. Non era la tattica che lo faceva sembrare un fenomeno. Era proprio lui e le sue caratteristiche
> Pero chiaramente ad un età così giovane il salto Olanda Italia e difficile per tantissime cose. Ambientamento, famiglia, amici, nuova lingua, la signorina se già ce l'aveva e tantissime altre cose... Sopratutto il cambio tattico.


 Si probabilmente il cambio tattico può aver influito.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Ottobre 2019)

intanto mio padre gli ha dato il sopranome perfetto invece di De Ligt "Delitto"


----------

